# Big baby beast Replacement Glass



## Dietz (29/1/17)

Hello, Who has stock of Big baby beast Replacement Glass in the east rand area?
Been to two shops, no stock


----------



## acorn (29/1/17)

*Edit...not BIG baby beast, my bad, check last URL:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-baby-beast-replacement-glass.html

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/spares/products/smok-tfv8-baby-beast-spare-glass


http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/accessories/products/baby-beast-replacement-glass

http://vapeshop.co.za/Big-Baby-Glass

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (30/1/17)

Thanks, No one (that I can go to) seems to have stock. Im sure I can do an online order for this but with postage its not worth the glass only for me.


----------



## Dietz (30/1/17)

Anyone have stock?
To confirm, its a replacement glass for the* TFV8 Big Baby Beast Tank*


----------



## Sir Vape (30/1/17)

We do have some but based in Durbs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (2/2/17)

Sir Vape said:


> We do have some but based in Durbs.


Thanks bud The only reason Im not order online is that I dont want to pay postage thats the same value or more than the actual Item Im buying. By the look sof it, thats the only way im going to get one.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/2/17)

Try Vape Cartel bud. I think I saw some on the site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (2/2/17)

This is my last ditch attempt.
I have already tried VapeKing (online, Fourways and stone ridge), Atomix Vapes and vapeaway but there is no stock.

Does anyone have to trade or to sell a BIG BABY BEAST replacement Glass tube, that I can come collect?
I am in Rivonia\Midrand\Fourways area during the day and Bonaero\benoni\Kempton park after work.


----------



## Dietz (2/2/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Try Vape Cartel bud. I think I saw some on the site.


Calling them now


----------



## Dietz (2/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Calling them now


Nope... no stock.

I am starting to consider giving this tank (or whats left of it) away


----------

